# Whats your GPA in high school?



## Cuber2112 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey whats up,

Lately Ive been stressing out about getting into college safely and I guess Ive got a lot of questions. But I guess if Im going to get any answers from you guys Im going to have to tell how well off acedemically I am.

-Im a junior in High school and I have a GPA of around 3.1
-Im taking AP History, chemistry, anatomy & physiology, Pre-Calc (which is a grade level higher than normal), english, and P.E.
-I also run on the cross-country team, and track team which I do fairly well at. Id say im the 3rd fastest on the team.
- Ill probably come up with some more stuff about me acedemically.

My questions:

- What is the average/typical GPA of a high school student.
- Am I pretty safe as long as I have 3.0 or better.
- Are scholarships possible with a 3.0? Maybe in cross-country running. I figure if a couple of dumb football players can get scholarships then why cant I? (Totaly steroetypical) <--mispell?
- I plan on going to a college within my state so that should increase my chances by a lot right? I want to go to the University of Idaho.


Anyway, It would be really nice if you guys could respond to this. 

Please share your GPA so I can get a good Idea of what the average is. I got to keep in mind though Im talking to a bunch of smart Rubiks cubers!!

EDIT: Whats you _cumulative_ GPA. Meaning what is your GPA after all your time in High school


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 12, 2008)

11th grade
Just got report card today.
APUSH 93-- joined class late, expect over 96 next quarter.
AP Calc AB 97-- Easily 100 if I wasn't so careless this quarter. Usually I always get 100 in math.
AP Economics (both) 97
AP Chem 95-- I don't know why I'm passing this class, I do no work and understand nothing.
Pre-AP English 88: It's actually harder than my AP courses!
Research 95-- This is done outside of school, I think the teacher just give everyone 95.
Robotics 90 (Stupid class where you play with Legos.)
(AP) Art--I probably wouldn't submit my portfolio this year. Also I did not get this grade on my report card.
For some reason, the total weighted average is 101. 
I don't know how this translates to GPA.

I wish I can run as fast as you. People at my school suck at running.
Pre-Calc is actually a level below, haha. I know some freshmen taking AP Calc BC, though that's not normal and they don't go to my school. I'd say I'm at grade level, at most 1 level higher/lower.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 12, 2008)

what are your times on the cross country coarse? I assume its 5k or 3.1miles. I am on the varsity cross country team at my high shcool and I run an 17:50 for the average coarse.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 12, 2008)

It depends, weighted or non weighted?

Weighted= over 4.0
non-weighted= 3.0

Spanish I- 90
Honors Chemistry- 90
AP World History- 84
Computer Apps- 91
Digital Media I-88
Honors English II- 82
Honors Algebra 2- 74 

My friends say I am smart and I usually get around 3.5 but I am going through a rough time atm ...especially in math. anyway my grade have really been improving, I bought my math grade up from a 58 -> 74 since last report card so yeah. I usually don't do that bad but my Algebra II teacher is ridiculous, YOU HAVE TO SHOW WORK!, and if you show partial work then you get it all wrong. You can only use calculator to check your work, even if its a super long Cramer's rule problem and you also have to show your calculator work by writing what buttons you press!!! Isn't that ridiculous!?

anyway, sorry for being off topic, I would say an average kid should get around 3.0-3.5 non weighted, but you still have to work really hard for it.

-Shafiq


----------



## Cuber2112 (Nov 12, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I wish I can run as fast as you. People at my school suck at running.
> Pre-Calc is actually a level below, haha. I know some freshmen taking AP Calc BC, though that's not normal and they don't go to my school. I'd say I'm at grade level, at most 1 level higher/lower.



Thats really wierd about that that math thing. Im taking my math class with the majority of it being made up of seniors. like a 5:1 ratio at the most. Most juniors are taking Algebra 2 at my school?????

Are sport scholarships hard to get a hold of? lets say I place around the top 20 at high school races. Would that get me anywhere?


----------



## Cuber2112 (Nov 12, 2008)

rckclmb124 said:


> what are your times on the cross country coarse? I assume its 5k or 3.1miles. I am on the varsity cross country team at my high shcool and I run an 17:50 for the average coarse.



Im on the 18:00 boarder on average. A lot of it depends on the coarse, like whether it has several hills or not. And yea it is a 5k run. Whats your GPA though?


----------



## toast (Nov 12, 2008)

Algebra two is average for sophomores, here. I'm a freshmen in that class and there are mostly sophomores and juniors.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 12, 2008)

toast said:


> Algebra two is average for sophomores, here. I'm a freshmen in that class and there are mostly sophomores and juniors.



Over here at my school, Algebra II is on average for the majority of juniors (90% of my school is full of stupid/ignorant students that don't care about school at all) If you are a sophomore taking alg.2, you are considered pretty smart.

I like taking all honors/AP because I like hanging out with the 5-10% of the people that are actually smart in my school. I hate being in company of stupid/ignorant people I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 12, 2008)

GPA? I live in Australia, for our reports we get a % out of 100 for each subject with a grade. A= >75%, B= 65%-74%, C=50%-64%, D=>50%. But since your talking University entrance i guess your GBA is our TEE or HSC on the East coast. I do Chemistry, Biology, Geography, English 2A/2B and Foundations of Maths. Order of difficulty of maths is: Maths in Practice, Foundations of Maths, Intro-Calc, G and T. So i do the "normal" maths.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2008)

I am just guessing here but the average at a public school it probably in the 2.5-3 range, but I really dont know. I graduated with a 4.09 weighted and was ranked 10/41.(I went to a competitive private school).

If you are only looking at U of Idaho than this website might be good for you to look at:
http://www.uidaho.edu/futurestudents/finances/scholarships/goidaho.aspx/ 

looking at the results page for the cross country you are going to have to be pretty fast to get anywhere. I would recommend training hard during the winter and summer so you can do well in cross you senior year.

Also, Idaho's mascot is the Vandal. lawl.



Leviticus said:


> GPA? I live in Australia, for our reports we get a % out of 100 for each subject with a grade. A= >75%, B= 65%-74%, C=50%-64%, D=>50%. But since your talking University entrance i guess your GBA is our TEE or HSC on the East coast. I do Chemistry, Biology, Geography, English 2A/2B and Foundations of Maths. Order of difficulty of maths is: Maths in Practice, Foundations of Maths, Intro-Calc, G and T. So i do the "normal" maths.



GPA= grade point average. generally an A=4, B=3, C=2, D=1, F=0 and then your GPA is just the average of all your grades throughout high school. Although sometimes school are more specific, like mine: A+=4.33, A= 4, A-=3.67 etc. also, Honors course recieved a 1/3 boost, and AP course recieved a 2/3 boost.

Also, I used to think that saying "maths" was weird, then I realized that it is just an abbreviation of mathmatics, and therefore should still be plural. However, I am not going to start saying maths instead of math, because people here will think I am crazy(or foreign)


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahh ok. Going by my grades, without the honours etc my GPA is 3.5


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 12, 2008)

would somebody care to outline this gpa business for us brits?


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, so when you get your report card/grade sheet you take each percentage for your classes and you assign them a value depending on your school. Most go for a 4.0 scale. For example:
My grades are:
English 101-100% 4.0
CompSci 1-100% 4.0
Chemistry-92% 3.0
Weight Lifting-100% 4.0
Algebra 2-93% 4.0
French 2-93% 4.0
History 101-89% 3.0
Total=26
Total/7=3.7

You get 4 points for an A, 3 for a B, 2 for a C, 1 for a D, and of course 0 for an F. You just have to average out all your GPA points.

My school does some weird stuff to the grading scale and GPA point assignment and I get something like this:
English 101-4.5
CompSci-4.5
Chemistry-3.5
Weight Lifting-4.5
Honors Alg 2-5.0
French 2-4.0
History-3.0
So my GPA is a 4.14 going by my school's point system. You get .5 extra for a '+' grade and an entire point for an Honors class.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Nov 12, 2008)

3.1 unweighted, 3.57 weighted.

I'm a freshman at Penn State (main campus) now, if that says anything.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 12, 2008)

No idea unweighted, 3.2x weighted. 

Went to the same high school as ExoCorsair. But I decided to do music school, so my GPA/Course Load is really off the hook for my peers


----------



## shelley (Nov 12, 2008)

Grading systems and course difficulty levels vary so much among schools GPA by itself is kind of a worthless measure. Colleges and grad schools have to take your school into consideration when evaluating your GPA. Asking other people what their GPA is/was when they were in school doesn't tell you very much.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm in 10th grade and I think my GPA is around 3.4-3.6 (weighted) but I'm not sure. I should be getting my report card soon. What makes me mad, though, is that my chemistry class isn't weighted, but it is a higher level of science than most 10th graders take. And also the stupid 93%+ gets an A, but in other nearby school districts 90%+ gets and A.


----------



## joey (Nov 12, 2008)

What GCSE's did you guys get? What about A-levels?


----------



## Escher (Nov 12, 2008)

A*x2
A x5
B x 2
C x 1
i dont like languages, especially not german (no insult intended for german people; i generally dont like what i am awful at).
A, B, B, C, C at AS. didnt do any work...
hopefully AAB at A2, using retakes to push up the first C and the Bs to As/Bs, and then doing well in the exams...
what about you joey?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 12, 2008)

5A* 3A 2B 2C 2D (Ds were science )
AS 6A
A2 5A


our system is easier


----------



## skwishy (Nov 12, 2008)

Im a senior in High School and have an unweighted GPA of 3.9 but if you take into consideration the Honors and AP classes I have taken, and am taking currently, it would be over a 4.0


----------



## Unknown.soul (Nov 12, 2008)

shelley said:


> Grading systems and course difficulty levels vary so much among schools GPA by itself is kind of a worthless measure. Colleges and grad schools have to take your school into consideration when evaluating your GPA. Asking other people what their GPA is/was when they were in school doesn't tell you very much.



I concur, Shelley. Anything that assigns a numerical value to intelligence is inaccurate because my IQ could possibly be "higher" than yours if the IQ test was easier for me and harder for you.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 12, 2008)

Weighting is a dumb concept.


----------



## Brett (Nov 12, 2008)

skwishy said:


> Im a senior in High School and have an unweighted GPA of 3.9 but if you take into consideration the Honors and AP classes I have taken, and am taking currently, it would be over a 4.0



Unweighted, the highest GPA you can get is a 4.0.

I have a 3.2, as a junior. like a 4.6 weighted.
GT Band (My band director made this a GT course... lmao) (6.0 weighted, 4.0 weighted)
AP Calc - B (5.0 weighted, 3.0 unweighted)
AP Calc - B (same as above)
AP English - B (5.0 weighted, 3.0 unweighted)
AP Music Theory - A (6.0 weighted, 4.0 unweighted)
Honors Physics - B (4.0 weighted, 3.0 unweighted)
Honors US History - B (4.0 weighted, 3.0 unweighted)
Plus I have enough extracurriculars to get me like anywhere (Eagle Scout, Marching Band, Wind Ensemble, Orchestra, All-state band, all-county band, Tri-M Society, National Honor Society, etc)

It's about writing good essays, and telling the people your good traits in a professional way. (or that's what my guidance counselor told me :/)


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> also, Honors course recieved a 1/3 boost, and AP course recieved a 2/3 boost.



Oh sweet!! I knew we get some kind of boost because of those but I wasn't sure! Thanks for clearing me up!

Also, is our GPA calculated with the 5 points and 1/3 boost for honors and 10 points and 2/3 boost for AP? If so, then My GPA is:
(4+4+3+4+3+3+2)/7= 3.14+ 1/3+1/3+1/3+2/3=4.80!  yay! lol

thats with weighted that is...

another question, does the boost count in nonweighted GPA as well as weighted?

-Shafiq


----------



## pjk (Nov 13, 2008)

Like Shelley said, it is hard to compare among different schools. However, I did work in the admissions office at my univeristy last year and the first thing they do when they get a transcript is un-weight it. This at least brings everyone to the same GPA scale.

I graduated with a 4.0 unweighted cumulative, like 4.5 weighted. I also took every AP class offered at my school, and I was the only one who did this in my class (about 130, pretty small, 4A).


----------



## pcharles93 (Nov 13, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > also, Honors course recieved a 1/3 boost, and AP course recieved a 2/3 boost.
> ...



You have to average it out again.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 13, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Weighting is a dumb concept.



not really. The valedictorian of the class that graduated before me was by no means the smartest in her class, she just took easier classes and thus had a higher GPA. I think classes that are more difficult should yield a higher GPA. She wouldn't have stood a chance if she had taken AP Physics or AP Calc 2. Thankfully the Valedictorian and Salutatorian of my class were both deserving of their respective titles.

Personally, I think GPA in general is just a dumb idea, grades are no measure of a person's intelligence, but unfortunately they are often regarded as such.



pcharles93 said:


> shafiqdms1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



first: that is how my school did it. I am almost certain that your school does it way differently.

second: if you did recieve a boost like that then your actual GPA would be (4+4+3+4+3+3+2+1/3+1/3+1/3+2/3)/7=3.81


----------



## isaacthecuber (Nov 13, 2008)

Psh, who cares about high school? 

I'm in Middle School, sitting with a 4.33, all A+'s, which I know barely means anything, because I'm pretty sure Middle School was designed for monkeys.


----------



## Escher (Nov 13, 2008)

perhaps you should get '10 points' for being able to work all of this out in the first place...


----------

